# Boots for Seniors



## jjgrinder (Feb 13, 2007)

My Storm is almost 10...still very healthy and active. 

We do however have laminate floors pretty much throughout our entire house and I notice he's having a harder time with slipping. I just hate seeing his poor back legs slide out sideways knowing it annoys his hips.

I'm thinking of some non slip dog booties for his back legs but really have no idea which are the best. I've seen some interesting ones online but hesitate to get them without really knowing what they look and feel like.

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Max is wearing these:

http://www.seniorpetproducts.com/product/grip-trex-dog-boots-p1476.html?&parent=253

He only wears one on his back right foot. They are lightweight and I even throw them in the washer when they get too dirty. We also tried these:

http://www.seniorpetproducts.com/product/dog-shoes-all-p1405.html?&parent=253

They worked well too and very lightweight also. But Max drags the top of one paw and we were going through a boot about every two weeks because he sometimes walks for a ways on concrete - not far, but enough to chew up the top of those. If Storm isn't dragging his feet, I think the all purpose ones would work just fine.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

I have these for Mas. The are quite heavy duty, with their rubber bottoms. I have hardwood and he never slips with these on. I got them for him as he was starting to drag his feet while we walked, however they work well in the house. 

https://www.neopaws.com/catalog/dogshoes...42c77a7e2bb1a4f

There is a thread going in this section "Tips for Seniors" that may be helpful to you as well


----------



## jjgrinder (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info....will check out the tips for seniors, too!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

the rubber bottom boots are good as long as your dog doesn't have any nuerological issues, or problems with his gate. if he does rubber bottom boots or bulky boots will make walking for him even worse.
boots are a hard thing to fit. i ended up with suede boots for my 12 year old. very light weight and conform to the foot. very easy for them to walk in. i dip them in a product called plasti-dip so the bottoms are not slippery.
i got the first pair from a company called lucky dog equipment, but they just recently sold out to a company in texas. i placed my last order through them. these boots are very reasonable in price. 
http://www.futurepets.com/807


----------

